# ONR competitor



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Item number: 250793300812

http://www.youtube.com/user/washdrops#p/a/u/1/t2xVA_MGSE8

just seen this on ebay. £2.99 +99p for 4oz £10+pp for oz what you think?,anyone tried it?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah I saw it yesterday but it works out quite expensive @£1= 1oz per gallon each wash


----------

